# Qld Fishing creek yeppoon 10/9/12 and 12/9/12



## Junglefisher (Jun 2, 2008)

I haven't been putting up trip reports recently as I've misplaced or lost my camera and don't like to do reports without pics.
But two weeks ago, I hit fishing creek 3 days in a row (crabbing).
During the first two days I lost heaps of fish - mostly flathead.
I put new hooks on my lures and got some new jigheads for the 3rd day and had an awesome session with a couple of flatties landed and a few dropped, a 62cm threadfin salmon landed, a heap of gold spot cod and a barra hooked and fought but lost. I also went through 5 jigheads, all to fish. 
So today I took my upgraded 30lb leader, new packet of jigheads and tried again.
I still dropped / missed a stack of fish but landed 6 flatties, a tarpon, about 20 cod, 2 barra, 4 bream and my first trevally from the system. Not a bad mixed bag.
Both barra were around 50cm but the 30lb leader held up to the plastic being inhaled and the fish was landed - I don't think the 20lb would have held up.









Other one was just over 50cm but no photo as I only had my phone.


----------



## Barrabundy (Sep 29, 2008)

You must be worn out after all those fish, sounds like one of those dream sessions!


----------



## Yak4ever (Nov 19, 2010)

Great days fishing, good soul food.


----------



## Nativeman (Sep 6, 2005)

Nice fishing Craig

How long till you come back down? I might post some lures up so you can try...

Cheers


----------



## Junglefisher (Jun 2, 2008)

Nativeman said:


> Nice fishing Craig
> 
> How long till you come back down? I might post some lures up so you can try...
> 
> Cheers


Back at the farm in 12 days.


----------



## clarkey (Jan 13, 2009)

Damn,sounds like your on fire.
How did the crabbing go?


----------



## kayakone (Dec 7, 2010)

34 fish landed in one session??

Are you slipping Craig? Amazing result ...I don't catch that many in a year. It is interesting you talking about upgrading from 20 lb to 30 lb. Many people here say to downsize for better result - conflicting advice. ( see viewtopic.php?f=17&t=56849&hilit=NSW%3A+Against+Doctor%27s+Orders - *5 lb* braid! We are using 30 lb.)

trev


----------



## Wrassemagnet (Oct 17, 2007)

Very nice looking fish there. Thanks for that report, just reinforces the importance sharp hooks make I think.


----------



## Junglefisher (Jun 2, 2008)

clarkey said:


> Damn,sounds like your on fire.
> How did the crabbing go?


2 Just legal bucks. Fortunately both were full so we got a (small) meal out of them.


----------



## Junglefisher (Jun 2, 2008)

kayakone said:


> 34 fish landed in one session??
> 
> Are you slipping Craig? Amazing result ...I don't catch that many in a year. It is interesting you talking about upgrading from 20 lb to 30 lb. Many people here say to downsize for better result - conflicting advice. ( see viewtopic.php?f=17&t=56849&hilit=NSW%3A+Against+Doctor%27s+Orders - *5 lb* braid! We are using 30 lb.)
> 
> trev


To be honest, gold spot cod are a bit of a nuisnace fish and don't really count. They take your lures back into their snags, hardly fight and even when you manage a legal one, no one in my family like eating them.


----------



## cam07 (Sep 12, 2008)

Sounds like a good time was had and a few good trips


----------



## Junglefisher (Jun 2, 2008)

Went out again today.
Got 5 barra, 3 flatties, 3 bream, a tarpon, a jack, a whiting and only 6 pesky cod. Biggest barra was 58cm and biggest flattie was 63cm. 4 barra were on plastics as was the flattie, tarpon and jack. Not bad considerine I never used them until recently. The black and red flicker shad has caught almost every type of fish known to live in the creek - Barra, Jacks, Bream, Whiting, Flathead, Salmon (threadfin), toadfish, rays, Cod and Fingermark.


----------



## Junglefisher (Jun 2, 2008)

cam07 said:


> Sounds like a good time was had and a few good trips


Yup, good fun.


----------



## Nativeman (Sep 6, 2005)

Craig your slaying them, I so want one of my lures in some of those mouths :lol: Especially a Jack


----------



## Mobynick (Jul 10, 2012)

I used to plod on foot up that creek. Only ever caught cod and bream so I am soooo jealous !!!!


----------

